# East Indiana State University - ABC-TV's "The Middle" (Wed. night - 8PM)



## BankShot

Portrayal kinda slams "Indiana State"...wonder why they never used "East Indiana U?" 
This episode showed the family moving their oldest son to campus...they live 42 miles away (Vincennes?) and it took 'em 5 hrs. to get to school! Also, note the condition of the family car::lol:

http://watchabc.go.com/the-middle/SH5539541/VDKA0_ne4qgyhy/the-drop-off

Funny when a kid on the dorm floor came down to the boy's pad announcing "a kegger"...then added "ice cream," after seeing the parents still in the room.:thumbsup:


----------

